# Ducks at the Cincinnati Zoo



## JohnGerlach (Dec 26, 2018)

I took these photos in about 1.5 hours at the Cincinnati zoo two days before Christmas. I used a Canon 1DX Mark II with an 800mm lens attached to a Wimberley gimbal head. As the light changed quickly as the birds moved around, I did not use my favorite manual exposure, but instead opted for Auto ISO with manual aperture and shutter speed and EC assigned to the SET button to make it quick an simple to alter the exposure. Exposure set to produce the first blinkies in the highlights while shooting RAW files. I used back-button focus, but assigned single AF focusing to the AF-On button and a group of active AF points to the star button so I could quickly change my metering pattern when needed. www.gerlachnaturephoto.com


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2018)

Nice series. I especially like the first picture.


----------

